# myrtle beach 7/26-8/2



## dr kuyux (Jul 17, 2003)

Can anyone who knows keep me informed on the S. Myrtle Beach area until 7/25 so I will know what to bring and buy. I will be concentrating on Pompanos and Sheepshead (maybe Flounder). Where can I catch good bait and sand fleas. If possible give me a street name or specific location. Also a good place to catch my choice of fish would be of help. 

This is my first post on the board. This is the only board I've found that has regular updates and specific sites. Thanks to all the people posting. 

Toby Yon


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Go to Garden City Pier, you will not be disappointed. The beer and bikinis alone are worth it. Oh did I mention? There's fish too! See the photo gallery snapshot of the monster drum.


----------



## dr kuyux (Jul 17, 2003)

Well, I'm back. I stuck to my plan and searched for sand fleas in the surf and it worked great. No junk fish on this trip. I caught Pompano and sheepshead as planned and a few drums as well. One good Pompano about 2 lbs. 2 Sheepshead about 2 lbs. and a few drum that did not keep. Plus about 5 other Pompano and Sheepshead that I did eat and they were great. I fished the surf in the morning at Ocean Lakes on the far right side of the property. Left side produced nothing. I concentrated on the drain dips where the sand was washed out from the runoff pipes coming off the property. Easy fishing.
Went to Garden City Night Club, I mean pier on Wednesday and caught nothing but shark. Great music but not good fishing there. 
Can't wiat to go to Edisto in Sept and try the sand fleas. I caught an 8 lb. Sheepshead last year on live shrimp. This will be my first time trying sand fleas.

Happy Fishing
Toby Yon


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

O K ..now Im really ticked...I was at N Myrtle a week ago and didnt see 1 freakin sand flea for bait( yea I looked in the runoffs),no baitfish in the water,No gulls workin anything,no boats trolling,flat as he** beach,and cool water temps(SWwind)...gee,did I dream the trip....checked out Apache pier and no one did squat(4 days)....I guess S Beach wil see me next year......the R


----------



## dr kuyux (Jul 17, 2003)

Don't feel fooled. I could only find sand fleas in a small stretch of beach. I could not even buy them at Garden City Bait. They said they did not have any because it was the slow season for them. I lucked up on them within a 200 feet stretch at Ocean Lakes (really about 100 yds. past the property to the right). I went down to the other end of the property and could not find anything. The ones I found were only about 3/4" but they worked. I looked for the shell remains in the surf early morning to find my location to fish. However this was not where the fleas were. They were about 100 yds. to the right of the hole for fishing. I used a small kitchen collander from wal-mart digging about 6 inches into the sand right where the surf ended to catch the little bugers. If I had a sand flea rake I could have done a lot better I believe. 
Another help would be the flat weights I used sold at Garden City Bait on 17. This helped hold my bait in the small amount of surf holding fish. They are oval in shape but only about 1/4" thick. I'm sure they are standard issue for a seasoned fisherman, but it is the first time I have used them. I have found surf fishing to be like Bass fishing back home. The fish are not everywhere but concentrated in a small area that you have to stick with until they move. I lucked up in the right spot I believe. They may be at Apachee next time. Pompano are a schooling fish as I have been taught. So if you catch 1 cast back out quickly for some more. I have done well at N Myrtle. so don't gtive up.

Thanks for all the replies,
Toby Yon


----------

